# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  RJ11 splitter με καλωδιο, ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω?

## Fotis_Greece

Παιδια ψαχνω παντου σε ολα τα μαγαζια στο κεντρο αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω RJ11 splitter που να εχει μικρο καλωδιακι.
Αυτα που βρισκω 
π.χ http://www.skycraftsurplus.com/produ...es3/sk3003.jpg
δεν χωρανε ανετα στα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα (σε αλλα δεν κλεινει το καπακι του κεντρου, η πιανουν χωρο και καλυτπουν και τα παραπλευρα jacks.
Αναγκαζομαι να κανω ολο παντεντες με μικρη προεκταση.
Αν καποιος το ξερει παρακαλω ας βοηθησει

----------


## greece_gus

Θα βάλεις ένα απλό τηλ.καλώδιο ως προέκταση σε αυτό 

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.751450

Είτε θα αγοράσεις αυτό :

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.750133

----------

